# New Guy Ammuniton Question



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I would like to know what the differences are in .40 cal specifically as the differences in Grain. I currently use 180 gr for everything thinking that the higher the number the better it is. Now I see that Hornady has 155 gr or 180 gr. TAP that I can buy. I am confused as to which is better at doing what. :smt102
Thanks Newbie Question I am sure.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Grain refers to the weight of the bullet. 7000 grains is equal to 1 pound. Typically, the lighter the bullet for a given caliber, the faster the bullet will travel, but the less energy it will retain at long distance. A heavier bullet will travel slower, but will tend to retain more energy at a long distance. 

All commercial ammo will make holes in your target. And your target isn't going to care about the weight of the bullet that just put a hole in it. In my humble opinion, hitting the target is far more important than the mass of the bullet you hit it with - to the point that bullet mass is irrelevant as long as it shoots accurately in the gun.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

kev74 said:


> Grain refers to the weight of the bullet. 7000 grains is equal to 1 pound. Typically, the lighter the bullet for a given caliber, the faster the bullet will travel, but the less energy it will retain at long distance. A heavier bullet will travel slower, but will tend to retain more energy at a long distance.
> 
> All commercial ammo will make holes in your target. And your target isn't going to care about the weight of the bullet that just put a hole in it. In my humble opinion, hitting the target is far more important than the mass of the bullet you hit it with - to the point that bullet mass is irrelevant as long as it shoots accurately in the gun.


So the way I understand you is 155 gr is slightly smaller bullet than 180gr. Thus the smaller bullet travels faster. I really am confused about this. Thanks for the respponse.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A good approach would be to just shoot the cheapest ammo for practice, until you get good enough to distinguish the difference between where you are aiming (POA) and where your bullets are actually hitting (POI). Ideally, of course, your POA and your POI would be close to the same spot, and that is what you are striving for, in choosing a load, if you have fixed sights, which most SD handguns do.

If you are doing your part perfectly, in sighting the gun, the bullets will impact the target very close together, though they will probably be either above or below the bulls eye (POA). If your shot group happens to be clustered around the bulls eye, then you are using a load that fits your particular gun very well, and you should buy self-defense ammo of similar bullet weight, and test it to confirm that it shoots close to your POA. 

If your group is below your POA, try a heavier bullet. A heavier bullet will stay in the barrel longer, during the muzzle rise, and will usually strike the target higher, if all other things are equal. The reverse is true for a lighter bullet, so if your group is above your POA, try a lighter bullet.

As kev74 suggested, you are much wiser to concentrate on getting your rounds to hit on target than to worry about any slight differences the terminal effect of a particular bullet will have.


----------

